# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  магазин оптики

## Sveta-T

Добрый день! У ребенка немного начало падать зрение, врач прописал очки. Кто знает хороший магазин оптики, где есть очки и для детей в районе Логойского тракта

----------


## Belov

Есть неплохая оптика на Восточной, 129. Быстро и качественно делают.
Погуглил - Бостон Оптика называется вот сайт [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

